# Too big or too small



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

This is getting ignorant. This whole forum is getting flooded with the same damn thing. Is my gun too big, Is my gun too small! Most of these posts are from guys that haven't hunted yet. Call in a dog and then decide! You have been told a thousand times that a .22 centerfire is your best choice. The .204 also does well. If you want to play with the .17 rimfire shoot squirrels! I own a .300 Weatherby Mag and a .22 rimfire. I don't hunt coyotes with either! If your worried you're too big or too little ask your old lady! Quit posting it here please! Use common sense! uke:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't like the posts, DON'T READ THEM, and quit YOUR bickering on here. I'd rather read posts about guns than posts from you complaining.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Agreed Deermeister couldnt have said it better myself
:beer:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah you sound like an idiot, what kinda tree huggin hippy are you that complains about talking about guns. Why dont you ask your old lady for me.......


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Agreed!

Yooper if you don't like it then why don't you go to MICHIGAN OUTDOORS and let us North Dakotans talk about what we want to talk about.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Its not just North Dakotans here, I am from Louisiana. I like this forum because there is always something interesting to read. Like the pros and cons of different guns.

When somebody asks about there gun and if it is adequate enough, they get feed back and people talk about he pros and cons of that particular weapon. Well for somebody wanting to buy a rifle they can get on here and get all sorts of views and opinions as to what gun they would prefer. They dont want to get on here and listen to somebody complain about the forum and the post they read. I think alot of gun talk is helpful to someone looking to buy or sell for that matter.


----------



## James62 (Jan 5, 2006)

it's not about where we are from is it? we all love the outdoors and being able to discuss as ADULTS :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

James

No it is not about where you are from. Welcome to the board!


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree fellas last time I checked this was a hunting a forum and alot of hunting is done with guns. It only seems right to discuss them! Bring on more gun ?s


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I apologise for upsetting everyone. I guess what I said was kind of inappropriate! Your right I don't have read posts about toy guns. I forget you guys out there are callin 15 to 25 pound dogs (about the size of a decent **** here) not 30 to the occasional 50 plus I'm used to. Again I'm sorry fellas for upsetting anyone that wasn't really my intentions.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Where abouts is Fibre, MI? My wife and I had to go to Alma, MI last April. Is it anywere near there? I guess I'm not real familiar with your state.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Fibre is just outside of Rudyard. We are in the upperpenninsula about 45 minutes North of the Mackinac Bridge. Alma is about 5 hours south of me.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:sniper: Get real yooper this is hunting. let's talk tactics, calls, set-ups, guns'...............Yeah, let's talk guns from .17 to .50BMG. ther are always new people coming in and no question is dumb. New people need to be taught and advised just like you when you started out. :eyeroll:

MORE GUNS  :lol:  :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

O.K guys i was about to post the same thing as he did to a certain extent how about six people posting the question is a 17hmr big enough everyone reads a little down the line to see if the question has been discussed. Don't get me wrong i like talking about guns as much as the next guy but if we all did a little more discussing on coyote vocalizations and setups a lot more coyotes would be killed instead of talking about about if a 22LR will kill a coyote in maine, ND, MT or MN.

Just had to rant a little


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

My point exactly! I just didn"t put it as politely! Sorry again guys! :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

yooperyotebuster said:


> I forget you guys out there are callin 15 to 25 pound dogs (about the size of a decent **** here) not 30 to the occasional 50 plus I'm used to.


Two winters ago I shot a 52 lb coyote with my .17rem.

He thought it was big enough. :eyeroll:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW! I've created a monster! Not you my friend my post! My biggest dog to date was a 56 pound male taken last Feb. with my .22-250.

I will not dispute the effectiveness of the .17 Rem. I have seen it in action. However this topic was based on the .17 HMR.

There is a huge difference between a 20 to 25 grain bullet travelling at 4000 + fps as opposed to a 17 grain bullet travelling at 2000. This I'm sure you are aware of. :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say a Red Rider is too


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Shoot whatever gun best suits you. Some people may be able to pack a 22lr and kill consistently, others may feel they have to have a 300 mag. It not how big the gun is, its how you can control it when you fire it. I would be more afraid of someone with a 22lr that they could shoot very well than I would somebody with a 300 mag that they cant shoot well. The main thing is shot placement. I agree that the .17HMR will kill a yote out to 150-175 yards. But any further shooting than that and you might want to go a little heavier......


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

.17 to 7mm doesn't really matter hill billy said it " shoot what suits you" . Also you need to look at terrain and range, if you're looking at 50-150yds then .17-.22wmr will probably do but if you are looking 150yds + then you need centerfirepower. Shot placement is utmost :sniper:


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

im just wondering if anyone here has every hunted yotes with a .50 cal?ive been hunting them for years but up till now recently with the .50.i will say tho 670 gr fmj's make short work of a yote at 3-400 yrds.now also i dont see anything in the rules about not using this firearm to hunthem .anyone have any thing to add or any answers for me as to the legality of this? :sniper: :beer: ......oh by the way happy hunting and lets be careful out there,no need to have a careless accident becuz we got in a hurry to work a yote....safe hunting everyone


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just so that hunters from out of state know, last years pups at about this time weigh anywhere from 25 to 35 pounds. I weigh every dog I shoot. I began to wonder if these dogs I was getting where in fact pups because they seemed small to me when they where on the paw. I did some checking with biologist in my area and found out that most probably not all were pups from this last summer. I can tell by the teeth now and pick out an adult real easy. The adults that I weighed were 40 lbs or more.

So please, think before you speak!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Using the 50 for coyotes would be a pain in the old buttski. The gun is super heavy hard to get to any shooting point. Then you have to know the range and wind. Granted at 3 to 400yds it would not be as important as when the range gets out there a little farther. It does work on them. The only real draw back the the 50 is cost. Every thing nickels and dimes you with a $50 or a $100.


----------

